# Large Biceps = useless for boxing?



## Fragjuice

I've been looking at my current routine and bearing in mind that I am trying to improve explosive power, and not trying to build a perfect physique, I was hoping someone would be able to give their opinion about this.

Is Biceps weight training counter productive bearing in mind my goal?

It was my understanding that bulky biceps supposedly slow punches down, triceps on the other hand provide the snap apparently. So train triceps yes, biceps no.

I was also seriously thinking about dropping weighted chest exercises, and just going with press-ups + dips. I can't see how having a large chest will help me athletically either.

Any thoughts?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

While it may do to some extent my friend thought because I was big with big arms (they are not) I still punched faster than him. Not being funny look at MMA, I know that's MMA and not boxing but it's still stand up. Look at the punching speed of Brock Lesnar, it's crazy.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I've seen Nigel Benn doing barbell curls with about 70/80kg, and he could knock out a rhino lol.


----------



## Fragjuice

I think the problem I have is whether continuing with biceps exercises will slow down my jab anymore than it already is. I'm fine with power shots all good, so if I was an mma/muay thai fighter I wouln't worry about it. But i've been adapting my training since christmas trying to move away from bodybuilding and move more towards explosive training, as unfortunately I think i'm loaded up with slow twitch fibers which for a boxer is proper sh1t lol

Coach calls me a plodder :crying:


----------



## stl

Have a look at

http://www.rossboxing.com

or

http://rosstraining.com

That is the style of training a fighter should be doing imho


----------



## defdaz

Frank Bruno had a mighty pair of arms. :thumb:

Biceps are involved in hooks and uppercuts and for bringing the arm back in after a jab, cross etc. so I'd say biceps are pretty important, with the caveat that biceps endurance must be just as if not more important than out-and-out power.


----------



## WRT

No, Tyson had big bi's in comparison to the rest of him and look at the power he had. Also not blowing my own trumpet but mine are fairly large and apparently had a hard punch when I boxed. It's more technique than anything for having a hard punch.


----------



## MR RIGSBY

Do you actually box or just do a bit of boxing training? If your serious about boxing then I'd forget about bodybuilding exercises and give 100% to boxing training. I boxed amateur for years and never once did a bicep curl in all that time.


----------



## mal

franco columbo was a bit of a boxer,still had good technique and

hand speed as a pro bb.


----------



## Gym Bunny

I rather think you're overthinking this. Having big biceps or doing bicep exercises will not slow down your jab. NOT practising your jab will slow it down.

IMO you want explosive power then do exercises and sports that are tailored to that end.


----------



## tmacf

Hes talking about speed not power. Practice speed work. I don't think biceps being to big will slow you down to much. My arms are decent sized not huge just over 17 inches but i am still fairly fast.

Get somebody who is decent at holding the hook and jab pads and work on speed. Don't try to rip the arms off them work on getting quick with the combos off. I hated the speedball it didn't feel natural to me.

As far as weight training goes when i done the boxing i done one day of Olympic style lifting one day full body work out. Chins, deads,squats, close grip benches with bar and bands ETC. Didn't do any direct biceps work tbh. plyometrics (i think that's how its spelt) are also worth doing.


----------



## Dezw

When I was doing lots of boxing training in my younger years the trainers always advised against most forms of weight lifting, except stuff that was used to create explosive power.

I am definitely slower now than when I was 11 stone at around 22, no way can I punch as fast, and I would put that down to weight lifting.

In general heavier = slower, flexibility can also become a problem as when you get bigger you become less mobile, well most people anyway.


----------



## WRT

Bruce Lee weighed 130lbs and was faster than any boxer...


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> Bruce Lee weighed 130lbs and was faster than any boxer...


fvck yeah,way faster and power to match tyson.

he would smash khan into next year,if he were still alive imho.


----------



## robc

the biceps and triceps should try to maintain a balance of power/strength, as they work together, ie. when your tricep extends your arm out, something has to provide an opposing force to bring it back in, thats where the biceps come in, they contract, pulling the arm back towards you.

Like GB said, train for what you do.

I am currently weight lifting but I do bag work for cardio (and because I love boxing  ) and I am fairly strong, have big arms for my weight and I can punch fairly quickly with good accuracy and power.

Although my main focus now is gaining size and strength.


----------



## Smitch

Don't fvcking start that one again!!!!


----------



## robc

Sorry but what is your goal exactly? are you training for boxing, mma, etc?


----------



## Gym Bunny

tmacf said:


> Hes talking about speed not power. Practice speed work. I don't think biceps being to big will slow you down to much. My arms are decent sized not huge just over 17 inches but i am still fairly fast.
> 
> Get somebody who is decent at holding the hook and jab pads and work on speed. Don't try to rip the arms off them work on getting quick with the combos off. I hated the speedball it didn't feel natural to me.
> 
> As far as weight training goes when i done the boxing i done one day of Olympic style lifting one day full body work out. Chins, deads,squats, close grip benches with bar and bands ETC. Didn't do any direct biceps work tbh. plyometrics (i think that's how its spelt) are also worth doing.


I think we're arguing semantics here.

Speed =distance/time

Force =mass*acceleration

Power = (force*distance)/time

So the the fastest punch doesn't necessarily equate to the most powerful, which is fast and strong.

/nerd.

I do like your other suggestions though.


----------



## robc

I'm not directly training my biceps at the moment either, I do chinups where they are worked quite well, and a slightly closer grip bench that hits my tri's a bit.

But thats a big compound routine, at my lower level I need not isolate anything.


----------



## tmacf

I wasn't saying that a fast punch relates to powerfull punch . A powerful punch tends to be slower and is easier to see coming.Alot of guys with fast hands don't hit that hard.

I was just giving an example of how my weight training was worked into my boxing training. Hand speed can be trained and improved on. A fast combo often allows the chance to plant the feet drive a good one home.


----------



## robc

tmacf said:


> I wasn't saying that a fast punch relates to powerfull punch . A powerful punch tends to be slower and is easier to see coming.Alot of guys with fast hands don't hit that hard.
> 
> I was just giving an example of how my weight training was worked into my boxing training. Hand speed can be trained and improved on. A fast combo often allows the chance to plant the feet drive a good one home.


In this case I would hazard a guess at a simple compound routine, involving the big 5 or something of that nature.. Just to maintain an all round strong body..

Do you train at home then? I ask because if you train your boxing at a gym with a coach then he would be the best to ask.


----------



## nobody

surely the bigger you are/look you would have more cushioning against attacks and look more intimidating to your opponent. Not got a fkin clue if it will slow you down tho.


----------



## tmacf

I don't do the boxing anymore. I done the boxing in my early teens then again in my twenties. Started doing the weights in between the two stints doing the boxing.

My boxing coach didn't think weight training was beneficial to boxing. He was really old school but knew a lot about boxing. I already had a gym membership and trained at the boxing club two days a week.

Yeah my routine was basic compounds with a day of Olympic style lifting. I also done a day which was all plyometrics.


----------



## Fragjuice

stl said:


> Have a look at
> 
> http://www.rossboxing.com
> 
> or
> 
> http://rosstraining.com
> 
> That is the style of training a fighter should be doing imho


 :thumbup1: yeah you're right I've seen that guys website before, but I was into weight training first before boxing, and I refuse to drop below a certain weight. I'm at my limit now for comfort/mental/happy. So i'm looking for a solution to this awkward problem :huh:


----------



## Fragjuice

MR RIGSBY said:


> Do you actually box or just do a bit of boxing training? If your serious about boxing then I'd forget about bodybuilding exercises and give 100% to boxing training. I boxed amateur for years and never once did a bicep curl in all that time.


I've been doing it for 5 years (when work permitting), I'm hoping to do a few unlicensed fights in the future if I can


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I just want arms like JW/Con/Dutch I already smash puta with my tiny arms.


----------



## Fragjuice

tmacf said:


> As far as weight training goes when i done the boxing i done one day of Olympic style lifting one day full body work out. Chins, deads,squats, close grip benches with bar and bands ETC. Didn't do any direct biceps work tbh. plyometrics (i think that's how its spelt) are also worth doing.


Thanks for that, this is why I asked i'm really trying to nail a routine that works for me, but allows me to keep a minimum of size


----------



## Fragjuice

robc said:


> Sorry but what is your goal exactly? are you training for boxing, mma, etc?


boxing


----------



## Fragjuice

Gym Bunny said:


> I think we're arguing semantics here.
> 
> Speed =distance/time
> 
> *Force =mass*acceleration*
> 
> Power = (force*distance)/time
> 
> So the the fastest punch doesn't necessarily equate to the most powerful, which is fast and strong.
> 
> /nerd.
> 
> I do like your other suggestions though.


the acceleration is what i'm trying to work on then, for me jabs anyway


----------



## Fragjuice

nobody said:


> surely the bigger you are/look you would have more cushioning against attacks and look more intimidating to your opponent. Not got a fkin clue if it will slow you down tho.


lol i've seen a 6"2 25 year old take a pasting from a 5"8 17 year old in sparring :lol:


----------



## Fragjuice

Well this thread has led me to think about a new routine altogether lol :thumb:

I like the idea of one day full body workout and one day olympic lifting as tmacf mentioned

thanks for the help everyone :thumbup1:


----------



## deeppurple

Fragjuice said:


> I've been doing it for 5 years (when work permitting), I'm hoping to do a few unlicensed fights in the future if I can


been watching Snatch have we? lol:lol:


----------



## Fragjuice

Actually i saw that the other night for the first time in years, funny film :thumbup1:


----------

